# Ohio Valley



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

callbacks to 4th series Open

3 13 16 19 22 23 24 27 28 29

10 dogs


----------



## 3 black dogs (Jan 31, 2005)

Any word on the qual


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

Qual...22 dogs to water tomorrow morning.


----------



## 3 black dogs (Jan 31, 2005)

Any of the call backs ?


----------



## ada5771 (Oct 31, 2012)

Congratulations to Nancy white and Ray for getting second place in the open with Dot!!!!


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

Yes. Congrats to Ray V and Nancy W. on Dot's Open 2nd!! Only her 2nd open and just turned 3 yo!!
Also congrats to our MI training partner Tom Rogers and Riot on taking 3rd against a tough group of dogs!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

That's awesome news, Nancy! Congratulations!

rita


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Who got 1st and 4th?


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

I don't have names, but here are the Open placements

1st: #27
2nd #3
3rd #22
4th #13
RJ #19
JAM'S 24, 28, 29


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

Congrats Tom and Riot! WTG!


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

Lee Nelson said:


> Congrats Tom and Riot! WTG!


Ditto!
...............


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Q/Am results? Thanks!


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

I was just informed the am winner. Dog # 30 3R's Mister Cross Your T's owned/ handler Fred Kampo. 
This win makes Tommy an AFC. Big Congrats to Fred and new AFC Tommy!!!


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Congrats to all finishes in Ohio Valley's first field trial in 10 years. The judges did a great job, weather cooperated, ODNR cooperated, and members really worked hard to provide a quality event. The Saturday night raffle/tail gate dinner was fun and a big success as usual. Many people don't know the extent of planning it takes to put a field trial or hunt test together. I encourage any participants of these events to join clubs, volunteer to do a days work (at least) and become as active as you can. 
An aside: Congratulations to friends: Nancy White for the Open 2nd place and to Eric Pfeifer for his Amateur 2nd place (Golden-my heart breed). I am thrilled for you both.


----------



## Gerry Clinchy (Aug 7, 2007)

Erick probably didn't need a car to get home ... he could have just walked on air from Ohio to Michigan  What a thrill for an amateur to have his first field trial pup reward him so greatly.


----------



## Shawn Graddy (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks Bev. Those are some great grounds to run on. It's good to see them back in use.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Amateur results:

1-#30
2-#12
3-#6
4-#18

Thanks to all the workers who made the trial happen.


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

I think that qualifies Baby for the national Am. Congrats Bill and Jamie! Congrats to all the finishers! Fun weekend and nice grounds!


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Dan Wegner said:


> I don't have names, but here are the Open placements
> 
> 1st: #27
> 2nd #3
> ...


Congrats to dog Ray Voight and Jim and Judy Powers on the open WIN with Czar! His sister Kali says congrats, too!


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Erin O'Brien said:


> I think that qualifies Baby for the national Am. Congrats Bill and Jamie! Congrats to all the finishers! Fun weekend and nice grounds!


CONGRATS Bill and Jamie!! I love that little dog!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Big congrats to Bill and Baby qualifying for the National amateur this weekend at 3 years old. Baby's half sister Vapor won the Open at American Amateur this weekend which also Qualified her for the Natl Am. That makes 5 of Windys babies going to the National Am this June!! Go Windy Babies!!!


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Brenda said:


> Big congrats to Bill and Baby qualifying for the National amateur this weekend at 3 years old. Baby's half sister Vapor won the Open at American Amateur this weekend which also Qualified her for the Natl Am. That makes 5 of Windys babies going to the National Am this June!! Go Windy Babies!!!


That is so awesome! I know I love my Windy grandbaby, too!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Brenda and Ken!

That has to be a thrill in and of itself! FIVE Windy babies going to the National AM!!!! Xena and I wish you all the very best!!!

rita


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Brenda, who are the other 3 besides Baby and Vapor?


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

A big big big congratulations to the Windy crew!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Tubb of course & our Rosie and Stevie are all qualified..... It's going to be a fun, fun National. We also have 3 Windy pups Whopper, Dolly and Marvin...Baby's littermate that need the win to Qualify.


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Brenda said:


> Tubb of course & our Rosie and Stevie are all qualified..... It's going to be a fun, fun National. We also have 3 Windy pups Whopper, Dolly and Marvin...Baby's littermate that need the win to Qualify.


That's too awesome! Congrats to you guys. Those Windy puppies are definitely some special ones


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks Jamee...we think they are pretty special too! But I still think you have the best Tubb puppy name...Hot Tub "Cuzie" can't wait to see what the future brings for your Windy grand baby


----------



## Jamee Strange (Jul 24, 2010)

Brenda said:


> Thanks Jamee...we think they are pretty special too! But I still think you have the best Tubb puppy name...Hot Tub "Cuzie" can't wait to see what the future brings for your Windy grand baby


Thanks I am pretty proud of that one . She is showing great potential! Great marker, really smart, tractable, willing to please and wants to do what's right, and awesome personality. She is almost through basics now and I can't wait to see what happens when her training really gets going.


----------

